# thinking of upping sticks to spain ... is this do-able???



## grace&steve (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi,

My partner and I are both around the 30 year old mark and are thinking of moving to spain to eventually open a B&B.

i'll be honest we would be first time buyers and we would be looking to buy somewhere near the pyrennes as we are both rock climbers and want to get most of our trade from climbers visiting the region.

we are aware that initially we will be long term renting and doing all kinds of jobs to get by . we are learning the language and are both hard workers but want people who know what we are up against to let us know if we are just kidding ourselves ... :confused2:

please help ...
grace & steve xxx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you read recent threads here on relocating and job opportunities, you'll quickly find out almost all expats warn against it. With 20% unemployment, 44% youth unemployment, economy still in recession and huge budget deficit, Spain is in a very bad state. As for running B&Bs, there has been a sharp downturn in visitors from UK because of the high euro/weak pounds, a trend that is still continuing as I write. So the outlook is highly uncertain and your relocation can end up a big, costly mistake. Do go over on a fact-finding trip and see for yourself. There are still a fair number of French and German visitors to Spain, attracted by the weather and generally lower prices than at home, but in that case you need to present your accommodation for their markets, and people are very price-sensitive and Germans are sticklers for spotless cleanliness. You also need to speak their languages as well as Spanish/Catalan.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

grace&steve said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner and I are both around the 30 year old mark and are thinking of moving to spain to eventually open a B&B.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone's willing to take the risk and say yes or no!

The general mood, I think I'm right in saying is NO! Spain is in deep recession, worse than the UK more on the lines of Greece. New unemployment figures were released today, and guess what? The figure went _*up*_ again by 82,132!!

Spain Business Brief - Tuesday March 2 2010. Don't miss what it says about immigrants ...

*However *you're talking about a non expat area and about doing smth different to most immigrants who come over, so you might be in with a chance. *And* you're doing something absolutely fundamental which is trying to get some Spanish under your belt. You may be able to start off with the expat market, (Camino de Santiago and all that) using any contacts that you have.

My advice would be (and take into account I don't know the Pyrenees and don't know that much about climbing) would be...
-Search this forum high and low for info about moving to Spain, work in Spain, Businesses in Spain and also for info about the north of Spain. I don't think there's anyone in the Pyrenees, but there are people from Asturias, Bilbao and Galicia which is not the same, but have more in common with the The Pyrenees than the Costas. Then come back to us with any other questions you may have.
- Come over and search the area as much as possible and sus out the competition.
- Learn as much Spanish as possible.

PS I don't know if you know the Catalans are really big on climbing

Let us know what you think!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I maybe be wrongly assuming that you'll need to take on a mortgage of some sort??? But that could be your first hurdle as the Spanish banks arent very forthcoming right now, especially with folk who've been here for less than two years and dont have a current employment history!!

I'll shut up now, I dont wanna sound too negative - welcome to the forum by the way 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Our B&B does ok, but my Husband does have a pension as well!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

grace&steve said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner and I are both around the 30 year old mark and are thinking of moving to spain to eventually open a B&B.


I'm rather attached to diving and know a few who have done with diving what I imagine you want to do with mountaineering. Just some thoughts:

Decide where your market will be? You set up in Northern Spain with equipment I imagine would be attractive to UK based climbers. If you are going to sell to brits leave links to climbers in the UK as much as you can.

Can you combine climbing, hiking, walking and sking?? All year round and all that. (You don't have to do them of course just offer facility)

By the time you are set up I believe Northern Europe will be on the up while spain will still be in the swamp. Could be perfect timing as long as you have enough money to survive the set up period. As said and you will be told here by those who know don't rely on Spanish income at the mo  

Location, location, location ........ Got a mate in Galicia with B&B and diving. Too far from airport with too few flights is his biggest problem I think. 


But all very exciting and the eastern Pyrennees so beautiful


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

There are literally hundreds of Guest Houses and B&B's in many parts of Spain, so it's good to hear that you are planning on marketing yourself to a niche demographic. If you are confident that you can find the best location, and a comepetively priced property and also a good source of clients, then I am sure that you will do will.
 Two words of caution : Do your research thoroughly in terms of A) finding the right property and area, and B) Any Building and Business licences that you will require.

- I would always recommend spending a little bit more to make sure that you receive the very best legal and financial advise that you can afford.

Check out this link - <snip>


----------

